# schwinn world voyageur



## Euphman06 (Mar 17, 2015)

Im sure this is a long shot on here...anyone have a 70s world voyageur or know of one for sale? I want a zippy rail trail bike, and I love the lugs on the world voyageurs.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 17, 2015)

You didn't say what size or if you cared about originality, but here are a couple:






http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/4891696296.html

That one is a 23" frame, missing the original Fujita saddle, skip-tooth freewheel, and matching flexon tape (easy to find). The rest looks to be all there. As a bonus it has a Pletscher rack.





http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bid/4927759554.html

That one is a 21" frame, missing the original saddle, barcon shifters, brake extension levers, and front wheel. As a bonus it appears to have dealer-installed (or at least Schwinn built) fenders.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 17, 2015)

Would you be interested in a Voyageur 11.8? Not sure if there is a big difference. I am rebuilding one this weekend. It will have new tires, brake pads and cable housings, and a better chain if I cant get this one to work. I bought it from the original owner. Don't know size yet but looks about someone needs to be 5'10 or bigger. Year is also unknown at this point.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 17, 2015)

That one appears to be an 80's built one. I'm really after the shiny chrome lugs like metacortex's postings. And I'm short, so the smaller the frame the better (I'm 5'8")


----------

